# What are you most insecure about?



## MusicBird (Sep 7, 2011)

We all have our insecurities! Mine is that people find me annoying and way too talkative. We've all met that kind of person who secretly in your head you can't help but think "She is SO irritating! Will she ever go away?". The person who says the wrong thing or just too much in general. I think it's because I am still at high school, although for the most part I'm generally a carefree person.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Physical- insecure about my weight, my height, my teeth, my reoccurring conjunctivitis, someone seeing me naked, my eyes (I have a droopy eyelid sometimes, but only on one side), my boobs (ones like a whole cup size smaller than the other one! awkward!) and I'm scared I will never be smaller than a certain dress size because of my body frame.

Socially- wonder why people don't like me/ignore me/get offended when I wasn't trying to be offensive, don't like being thrown into groups of people unless I know the majority of them, hate being the new girl, hate being asked questions about my current state of education and employment because I have nothing to say, hate having my photo taken because the majority of people make me look horrible.

Mentally- wonder if I am crazy

The future- wonder if I'll ever have a job, if anyone will ever date/marry me, if I'll ever have kids, scared I'll get cancer or something.

Spiritually- scared I'm leading people astray, wasting my life, that I may not get into heaven, that I won't make it through end times.

Its a big scary world lol.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Growing up, I always felt I had a general sense of self-control, especially being that it when it was just my mom and I, and I'd always have to watch our backs. One of my most insecure feelings are that I won't be able to financially make it in this world. I do not want to depend on others to take care of me, because I had to do that myself as a kid. So, a sense of failure when I know I am really passionate in doing something, and at the same time, having that sense of life stability as a female in today's society. 

Knowing our weaknesses helps us to build upon our own strengths.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

showing the part of me that's been kept hidden away for a reason. either i'm obliged to share cherished ideas to people in school, say an oral presentation on social justice - whereby I refuse to give halfass generic answers or i made a foolish decision in trusting people that I shouldn't have.. resulting in mockery. also, I hate not being aware of my surroundings so if I were to explore places, I would look for directions, copy them down and keep it with me even though I might enjoy wandering around a bit without looking at those directions.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

At this point in my life, my only major insecurity is getting close to someone, even just as a friend, and then getting rejected by that person, for any reason. If people I don't particularly know reject me, oh well, it's their loss. If people I interact with and feel even remotely close to do though, then it's my loss, and I feel it deeply. And I hate rejection. I loathe it. And I don't take it very well.

But that's the INFJ in me, I suppose.


----------



## digitalceremony (Jul 5, 2011)

everything :/

socially- I'm insecure:

- that people I meet will discover that I have no social life and will brand me a 'loser'/reject me
- wondering why I always seem to end up on my own, not able to fit in with anyone
- that people dislike me/find me weird
- that I'll never have a group of friends or a social life because I'm too unlikeable 
- that nobody will ever date me/want to have sex with me
- that someone will want to have sex with me and reject me because I'm a virgin
- that people my age will mock me and reject me because I don't go out drinking like they do and have never been to a party really
- about reactivating my facebook account (I think 'but if I reactivate it, everyone who adds me will see that I have no social life and I'll get depressed seeing how active theirs are')
- about not having an active facebook account ('what if people think I'm an old-fashioned, pathetic loser/have no social life anyway?!')

physically:

- some days I get insecure about being 'too big' body frame and height wise, and feel hideous 
- insecure about being mixed race in a country where the majority of people are white
- think that people won't want to date me/have sex with/know me because I'm mixed race
- insecure that I'm ugly and strange looking
- that I'm fat

Mentally

- have horrible episodes of feeling like the world is about to end and I'll die alone, lasting for an hour or two everyday
- question whether there is something seriously wrong with me
- insecure about my intelligence occasionally 

other

- insecure about truly being myself in front of people; if they mocked me for it then I feel like I would die painfully inside
- that I'll never get a job
- or that I will have to settle for one I don't like/won't ever get to do what I love
- that I'll never truly be happy
- that the world is getting worse and worse so it'll be especially terrible by the time I'm an adult
- that when I'm an adult I won't be able to handle the rising expenses and the depression of adulthood and it will drive me to suicide
- that I'll never meet someone I can trust and relate to
- also that when I'm no longer a young girl/woman nobody will give a shit about me or want to know me.


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm insecure about...pretty much everything. I don't like my appearance, my voice, my personality, etc. I have a fear of public speaking even though I love doing it. I worry that I won't be able to control my emotions. I worry that if I share my true opinions I might lose the only few friends I have. And I worry that I'll never truly be understood. 

Wow, that makes me sound really unstable. I'm actually a fairly happy person.


----------



## MusicBird (Sep 7, 2011)

- have horrible episodes of feeling like the world is about to end and I'll die alone, lasting for an hour or two everyday


----------



## MusicBird (Sep 7, 2011)

Oops I meant to quote that but I don't think I can on my iPhone lol. My highschool experienced a earthquake today it was the same kind of feeling like "Ohmygawd am I gonna die?" but no damage was done, thankfully. I live on the west coast of Canada, we still felt it even though it was on Vancouver Island. Anyways, I'm off topic! Back to the subject of insecurities....


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Default

Physical- my height (am I too short?), my weight (am I chubby or too thin?), my waist (do I look pregnant?), my skin (my skin tone isn't even and I have moles)

Socially- Do people like me? How do I get people to like me? If people know the sordid details about my life will they still like me? Am I too socially immature and impossible to relate to? Am I too mean and judgmental? Am I boring to talk to or weird?

Mentally- Am I defective in some way? Do I have learning disorders? Will people look down on me for being autistic? Am I a slow thinker?

The future- Will I always have enough money and a safe place to live? Will I always have enough support? Will my talents lead to some success? Will my relationships continue to be successful? Will I build more relationships? Will I be happy? Will I be more psychologically stable?

Spiritually- Will I still feel close to God? Will I feel less worried about death and the future? Will I feel like everything has a purpose and reason? Will I feel at peace? Will I feel like I know the purpose of my life?


----------



## SLeigh (Sep 13, 2011)

*My worst insecurity is how I seem to other people. I am always so careful not to say the wrong thing for fear of hurting someone, so I end up not saying much at all. I also hide my beliefs from people because I've been rejected for them in the past.*


----------



## Theclassof2014 (Jun 23, 2011)

Um that people never invite me to do things and that no one likes me romantically?


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm very insecure about my looks. I don't know, I just don't find myself a good-looking guy. I'm concerned with working out and wearing nice clothes. But then the clothes also bring up another insecurity: I hate sticking out. I don't want to stand out when I'm just walking around campus. So I try and buy clothes that look nice, but aren't very flashy or overly colourful.


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

SLeigh said:


> *My worst insecurity is how I seem to other people. I am always so careful not to say the wrong thing for fear of hurting someone, so I end up not saying much at all. I also hide my beliefs from people because I've been rejected for them in the past.*


I was going to post, but this explains what I wanted to say.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Physically - Bad skin, hate to be seen w/out makeup by non-family. Despite braces & teeth whitening, my teeth are still a bit wonky & discolored from coffee/wine. 

Mentally - That I am not capable of what I'd like to do. That I've overrated my book smarts. That whatever talent/skill/knowledge I have is worthless outside of an academic setting.

Emotionally - That I'm essentially unlovable, that once getting to know me people will reject me, that no one will ever want to really know me because I seem dull/bizarre, that I'm too different from others to ever connect with them. I'm also insecure about my independence. I don't want to rely on others or be seen as needing people. If I am not independent, then I feel like a needy loser. I'm insecure about my identity, worried that I'm deluding myself about who I am, fearful that I come across as blank or pretentious to others, feeling that my identity is being lumped in with others (ie. family & friends) and that no one really knows me or sees me as an individual. I'm worried about losing my identity & independence in someone else, as much as I want to connect deeply.

Spiritually - That I'm a fraud, that I'm not good enough, that I will never feel the healthy zeal others do, that I get distracted too easily by physical wants.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> I'm very insecure about my looks. I don't know, I just don't find myself a good-looking guy. I'm concerned with working out and wearing nice clothes. But then the clothes also bring up another insecurity: I hate sticking out. I don't want to stand out when I'm just walking around campus. So I try and buy clothes that look nice, but aren't very flashy or overly colourful.


Omg I get that too! Like I feel self conscious and hideous if I'm dressed plainly but everyone else is done up and has nice clothes on, but if its the opposite scenario, and I have a nice dress on, my hair curled and a faceful of makeup I feel like everyone is staring at me, and I feel horrible all over again! I guess we just want to blend in...


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

My superficial insecurities are far overshadowed by my huge fear about not being able to cope if catastrophe strikes. Not an hour goes by that I don't worry about my boyfriend leaving me, losing my job or something bad happening to my family. I'm insecure about the fact that I don't feel like I can rely on myself, even though that's one of the most important aspects of being an adult. I feel like that shows a great deal of weakness.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

I find this thread interesting, even though I dont really belong here. It's a good time to confess I guess... Anhow the list:

1) I'm insecure about showing my insecurites: I know I'm not perfect but I almost always show my good side, be ideal and all... I sorta feel the 'plain' me is a bit ugly :/ It just happens automatically that I don't think I'm ever myself with anyone... lost in a way.

2) I'm insecure about blowing my mask: It's related to (1) that I've found it extremely difficult to get close to anyone, and I get really uncomfortable when someone get's too close.... basically I'm afraid of being myself and also afraid that I'll ever be 'real' with anyone.

3) About being helpless in a given situation. It's one of those things I'm afraid of, being right in the middle unable and losing something.... it's useful in a way, cos it motivates me to improve however I can.

4) Of not being good enough.... I really hate this one, being seen ineffective/inadequate/worthless.

Those apply to a wide range of things, but they seem short when summarized lol


----------



## dilnaj (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm mainly insecure about how people think about me. I'm too scared asked to ask any girls out because I MIGHT get rejected. I'm too scared to talk up, unless it's something I really care about, when in a social setting.

Also the occasional worthyness issue.

BUT HEY, I am making progress - Toastmasters ftw!


----------



## Bobrobob (Sep 20, 2011)

Ohohoh now this is my playground. All kidding aside: 

I relate with a lot of you on these insecurities. 

My physical traits: Fully grown male only 5'4, and babyfaced so I get perceived as a mid teenager when I'm in my mid 20s. My skin is bad and no matter how much I wash my face and use meds I always get that annoying blemish or w/e.

Mental traits: I keep to myself a lot, even more so when I'm feeling insecure, and it leaves me feeling lonely on a lot of days which feeds more insecurity. I can't get past a feeling of people judging me whenever I try and talk to them. It feels like I'm trying to swim against a current, and I usually end up wishing I had given them more of a conversation. Always questioning whats to be in the future and if I'll ever find my proverbial Nirvana. People have really high expectations of me because of my computer skills and high IQ, but I feel they are being too pushy on me and not giving me enough freedom/space.

Romantically: My constant drive for self improvement always makes me feel like no matter how hard I improve myself there will always be one more level of improvement required to find that perfect mate. I have this firm belief that women are the greatest thing on this earth and I'm not worthy enough to be in their presence... but it's the one thing I want most, that special one person you share a deep bond with and express your deepest feelings with, and they accept you for you who are. My types tendency to not pursue meaningless relationships makes me end up alone and just wanting a hug. That's a bit of self esteem issue I guess but I've read my type is overly perfectionistic, so that could explain my way of thinking.

My ultimate insecurity: Fear of rejection. I'm far too internally judgmental for my own good. I don't like to beat myself up for no reason but my thoughts usually wander that way after a bad experience.

Woah that got kinda heavy... lol


----------

